# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ٧ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم الخميس الموافق 7-11-2019

كتابة تجاني يوسف 

صحيفة الصدي

ماماني يطالب بفسخ تعاقده مع المريخ

زدرافكو : لم من تدريب المنتخب ولم ارفض انضمام شيبوب للقائمة

ابو عنجة سنكثف الجرعات التدريلية للاعبين وحي العرب يستقبل الرابطة ببورتسودان 

ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼‌ï»‌ ï»³ï»¬ï؛°ï»، ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï؛³ï؛ژï»¥ ï»­ï»³ï؛¼ï»Œï؛ھ ï»ںï» ï؛¼ï؛ھï؛چï؛­ï؛“.

ï؛چï»§ï»€ï»¤ï؛ژï»، ï؛³ï؛ھï؛چï؛³ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï»¨ï؛کï؛¨ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»ƒï»¨ï»²..

ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»³ï»®ï؛چï؛ںï»ھ ï؛·ï؛’ï؛ژï؛ڈ َï»¨ï؛ژï؛»ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï؛’ï؛ژï؛ڈ. 

صحيفة الزعيم 

ï»£ï؛¼ï؛ھï؛­ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»کï؛ژï؛• : ï؛·ï»œï»®ï»¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼‌ï»‌ ï»£ï؛®ï»“ï»®ï؛؟ï؛” ï؛·ï»œï»¼‌.

ï؛چï»»‌ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï»³ï»®ï؛چï؛»ï»‍ ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»¬ï؛ھï؛چï»“ï»ھ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»­ï»³ï؛’ï»Œï؛ھ ï»£ï»¨ï؛ ï؛ھ ï»‹ï»¦ ï»ںï»کï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¤ï؛”.

ï؛·ï؛’ï»´ï؛’ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛’ï؛ژï؛‹ï»‍ ï»³ï»گï؛ژï؛¯ï»‌ ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»– ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»­ï»ںï»”ï؛ژï»§ï»².

ï»£ï؛®ï؛·ï؛¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛‹ï؛ژï؛³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¨ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛—ï»کï؛گ ï؛£ï؛ژï؛¯ï»، ï»£ï؛¼ï»„ï»”ï»° ï»ںï» ï؛°ï»‹ï»´ï»¢ ï»»‌ ï؛ƒï؛³ï»Œï»° ï»ںï»œï؛´ï؛گ ï؛·ï؛¨ï؛¼ï»²

ï»»‌ï؛¯ï»ڈï»´ï»¼‌ ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھ ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛­ï»© ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï»§ï»¬ï؛ژï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛³ï»¢.

هداف الممتاز ريشموند ارغب في الاحمر 

جاهز للتوقيع وتلقيت اتصالات جاده 

رفض شكوي. الهلال شكلا 

الاتحاد يواصل استهدافه للمريخ 

ماماني خارج حسابات المريخ في الميركاتو القادم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسميًا..إيقاف لاعب المريخ منجد النيل
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدرت  لجنة الانضباط قرارًا اليوم”الأربعاء” قضى بإيقاف لاعب المريخ منجد النيل  لأربعِ مباريات على خلفية ما بدر منه في لقاء الوادي نيالا بمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.
وكان حكم المباراة قد أشهر البطاقة الحمراء لمنجد النيل بعد مشادّة كلامية معه عقب نهاية اللقاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يشعل الصراع على تمبش عطبرة
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر اعلامية  أن رئيس نادي المريخ ادم عبد آلله سوداكال اشعل الصراع على مدافع الامل  عطبرة احمد موسي تمبش بعد عرض مغري قدمه للامل وصل لثلاثة مليار وكان الامل  قد تلقى عرضا من الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد المصطفى: تلقيت عرضا من المربخ
 .
 .
  اكد لاعب الخرطوم الوطني محمد المصطفى تلقيه عرضا من المريخ وكشف انه لا  يمانع في الانتقال اليه في حال موافقة ناديه وكان اللاعب قد تلقى عرضا  مغريا من نادي موتيمبا الكنجولي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريشموند:ارحب بعرض المريخ
 .
 .
 رحب مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني الخطير ريشموند بعرض المريخ وقال انه لا يمانع  في الانتقال اليه وخاصة انه ينوي خوض تجربة جديدة بعد نجاح تجربة الخرطوم  الوطني وكان الهلال قد دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع اللاعب










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الملاعب في مهب الريح
 الكاف ينهي تعاقده مع شركة لاجاردير الفرنسيه 
 .
 .
 كشفت تقارير صحفية أن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" إلغاء تعاقده مع  شركة "لاجاردير" الفرنسية المالكة لحقوق بث وتسويق بطولات الكاف.

 وذكر موقع "insideworldfootball" أن كاف عقد عدة اجتماعات ليستقر على إخطار شركة "لاجاردير" بإنهاء التعاقد معها بأثر فوري.
 وكان العقد بين الطرفين ساريا حتى عام 2028 بقيمة مليار دولار أمريكي.
  من جانبه، قالت صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية إن شركة "لاجاردير" اعتبرت هذا  الأمر "غير قانوني" وعارضت هذا القرار بشدة: "لا شيء يمكن أن يبرر إنهاء  العقد وأن يسري القرار بشكل فوري".
 وأضافت الشركة الفرنسية: "لا يوجد سبب لإلغاء الاتفاق بالقرار الصادر من قبل لجنة الكوميسا (السوق المشتركة لشرق وجنوب أفريقيا)".
 وأتمت "لاجاردير" بيانها الرسمي قائلة: "ندعو الكاف بتبني موقف معقول في أقرب وقت ممكن، والوفاء بتعاقداته والتزاماته"
 وكانت قناة الملاعب السودانيه تعاقدت مع الشركه الفرنسيه لبث المباريات بث  ارضي ولكن بعد نهاية الشركه مع الكاف لاتستطيع قناة الملاعب نقل اي مباراه  بنظام البث الارضي
 للمنافسات الافريقيه











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب المريخ (التكت ) يستعد لاكمال مراسم زواجه الجمعه المقبله بمدينة عطبره وتوافد كبير من الرياضيين لحضور مراسم زواج لاعب المريخ










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقليص عدد المحترفين فى المنتخب الوطني 
 .
 .
 تم استدعاء 5 من اللاعبين المحترفين على إثرهم تم التقليص لثلاثة محترفين  الا وهم شرف الدين شيبوب ( سيمبا - تنزانيا ) ، - أحمد يونس (DSOV هولندا )  ، يس حامد ( Osk - رومانيا ).
 و قد وصل منتصف الليل امس اللاعب يس  حامد و قبله في ذات اليوم في الظهيرة وصول احمد يونس اما شرف الدين شيبوب  سيصل فجر السبت 9 نوفمبر مطار الخرطوم للالتحاق بمعسكر المنتخب.
 اما محمد الضوء الذي ينشط بأحد الاندية في الدوري السعودي للمحترفين هذا  الموسم اعتذر عن المشاركة بأعتبار انه اذا شارك سيحكم بعقد احتراف مع  النادي ، وهو في الأساس مسجل كلاعب من الجاليات .
 على الجانب الاخر  نجمنا المتألق باليغ وان " دوري الدرجة الثانية الانجليزي " محمد عيسى هداف  الدوري اعتذر لقدومه المنتخب الوقت الراهن مبرراً انه لديه تذبذب في  مستواه البدني و سيعمل من أجله و وعد انه سيحضر في حال تأهل المنتخب  للمرحلة المقبلة ان شاء الله و يتمنى التوفيق لصقور الجديان دائما و أبداً











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يلقي كلمته بموقعة الأهلي مروي والفلاح عطبرة


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت 


خرج  كل من الأهلي مروي والشرطة، بالتعادل الإيجابي (1-1) أمام ضيفيهما، حي  الوادي نيالا والفلاح عطبرة، في مباراتين لعبتا الأربعاء، ضمن  منافسات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



فعلى ملعب المدينة  الرياضية بمدينة كريمة، تعثر الأهلي مروي مجددًا في ملعبه أمام ضيفه الصاعد  الفلاح عطبرة، الذي أدرك تقدم فريقه بهدف السبق عن طريق عبد الدولي في  الدقيقة 10، قبل أن يدرك صديق كوة التعادل في الدقيقة 35.

وشهدت  المباراة طرد مهاجم الفلاح الطيب كيجا، ورفع مروي رصيده إلى 4 نقاط في  المركز الـ16، بينما يحتل الفلاح المركز السابع برصيد 12 نقطة.

وفي  مدينة القضارف شرق السودان، أنقذ عبد الله أوهاج أصحاب الأرض فريق الشرطة  من الخسارة، بإحرازه هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 41، بعد أن كان الفريق متأخرًا  بهدف أمام ضيفه حي الوادي، سجله حمدي يحيى في الدقيقة 10.ورفع التعادل رصيد الشرطة إلى 9 نقاط في المركز العاشر، وحي الوادي إلى 14 نقطة في المركز السادس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكرم ضيافة الأهلي الخرطوم


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت


أكرم  الهلال ضيافة الأهلي الخرطوم، بالفوز عليه 2 ـ 0 وذلك في المباراة التي  جرت مساء الأربعاء بملعب الجوهرة الرزقاء، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع العاشر  لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.



أحرز للهلال أطهر الطاهر في الدقيقة 30، والبديل نزار حامد في الدقيقة 87.

والفوز  هو الرابع على التوالي للهلال الذي وصل إلى النقطة 19 منتزعا صدارة  الترتيب مؤقتا من الأمل عطبرة "18 نقطة"، وتجمد رصيد الأهلي الخرطوم عند 5  نقاط.

وشهدت المباراة تدشين اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، لنظام البيع الإلكتروني للتذاكر.

وأجرى  المدير الفني للهلال صلاح أحمد آدم، تعديلا في التشكيل الأساسي الذي خاض  به آخر 3 مباريات، بظهور المدافع محمد المعتصم في قلب الدفاع إلى جانب عبد  اللطيف بويا، بدلا عن السمؤال ميرغني.

الشوط الأول

وسيطر  الهلال على الشوط الأول بشكل كبير، وأكمل سيطرته عليه بهدف من جملة فنية  جميلة في الدقيقة 30، من ركلة ثابتة خارج الصندوق من مخالفة ارتكبت مع صانع  الألعاب المتألق سليم برشاوي، لينفذ أطهر اللعبة بنجاح.



وأضاع وليد الشعلة فرصة هدف محقق من انفراد كامل بالحارس محمد إبراهيم.الشوط الثاني

وفي  الشوط الثاني صمد الأهلي الخرطوم ولعب بقوة وصلابة، وتألق منه إبراهيم  جعفر ووليد إبراهيم في الوسط، والظهير الأيسر علي جعفر، وبالمقابل بذل أبو  عاقلة عبد الله مجهودا كبيرا لإعادة التوازن والسيطرة للهلال.

ورغم  تألق الأهلي لكن جهود سليم برشاوي كانت ظاهرة في قيادة عدد من الهجمات  للهلال، وكاد أن يسجل هدفا في الدقيقة 56 من الكرة التي مررها وليد الشعلة  داخل الـ6 ياردات، ولكن في لحظة التسديد في المرمى انقض عليه الدفاع وشتت  الكرة إلى ركلة زاوية.

وفي الدقيقة 60 تعامل الحارس محمد إبراهيم مع انفراد كامل للضي، حيث تصدى للكرة الزاحفة نحو مرماه بقدميه.

واستعاد  الهلال توازنه بعد الدقيقة 80 عقب دخول البديلين نزار حامد في الوسط بدلا  عن صهيب الثعلب، وولاء الدين في الهجوم بدلا من محمد موسى الضي.

ومن هجمة منظمة أحرز الهلال الهدف الثاني من الكرة التي مررها ولاء الدين بكعبه للخلف، ليتابعها نزار حامد بتسديدة زاحفة في المرمى.

وفي  الدقيقة 90+1 حرم الحارس محمد إبراهيم الهلال من هدف محقق، من الكرة التي  اخترق بها الظهير الأيسر فارس عبد الله الدفاع، وواجه إبراهيم من مسافة  قريبة وسدد كرة زاحفة حولها الأخير ببراعة إلى ركنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الديبة لـ”باج نيوز”: لن أستقيل ولا أخشى جماهير الشرطة القضارف
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تحدى مدرب الشرطة القضارف محمد محي الدين الديبة جماهير فريقه، معلنًا عن أنّه لا يخشاها، مؤكّدًا عدم تقديمه أيّ استقالة.
وجاءت التصريحات ردًا على الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا بعدما احتدّت معه الجماهير عقب التعادل بهدفٍ لكل.
وقال  الديبة في تصريحاتٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ ما حدث في مباراة الوادي نيالا لم  يكن سوى نقاش مع عشرة أشخاص فقط من جماهير الشرطة القضارف، لافتًا إلى أنّه  ليس مدربًا صغيرًا حتى يهرب أو يخرج من الشرطة عبر الأبواب الخلفية.
وأضاف” ملتزم بعقدي مع الشرطة القضارف، ولن أهرب”.
وبحسب  محمد محي الدين الديبة، فإنّه يرى بأنّ فريقه قدّم مباراة قوية أمام  الوادي نيالا، وأنّه كان الأفضل ويستحق الانتصار غير أنّه عانى من  الغيابات”.
ويحتّل الشرطة القضارف المركز العاشر في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد تسع نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسجيلات تشتعل مبكراً"
المريح يرصد هداف الدوري ويزاحم الهلال في "تمبش" !!

 تجاني يوسف
 ---------------
 اشار مصدر رفيع المستوي بمجلس المريخ بانهم دخلوا بقوة في صفقة مدافع  الامل عطبرة احمد موسي " تمبش" واشار بان النادي جاهز لحسم الصفقة وضمه  للكشوفات الحمراء

 فيما اشار  زات المصدر بان المريخ رصد "هداف" دوري الاولي العاصمي المهاجم الخطير احمد  اسماعيل النجم الابرز بالامير البحراوي في اعقاب تالقه الكبير رفقة الامير  البحراوي وتربعه علي صدارة  الهدافين بسبعة اهداف حتي الان ويعد احمد  اسماعيل من الاسماء المميزة التي اشرف القيادي بمجلس المريخ الحالي خالد  احمد المصطفي علي تدريبها بالمنتخبات الوطنية
 ومعلوم ان صاحب الرقم  10 و هداف دوري الاولي العاصمي ب7 اهداف انتهي عقده رسمياً مع ناديه اواخر  اكتوبر المنصرم وبات جاهزاً للرحيل عن قلعة الامير مع فتح باب التنقلات  القادمة ..
 ابرز ملامح تسجيلات الهلال!!
 كشفت "الصحيفة" خطة  عمل الغرفة الزرقاء  وابرز ملامح تسجيلات الهلال رغم التكتم عليها حيث باشر  محمد عبداللطيف هرون اعماله  بالتشاور مع الجنرال واعضاء الغرفة بشكل رسمي  وقد اشارت متابعات دقيقة بان الهلال سيكمل اتفاقه مع حارس مرمي عملاق وقد  تم صرف النظر رسمياً عن حارسي التبلدية وتردد اسم حارس اسود الجبال محمد  ميقا عقب تالقه الاخير
 ويفاضل الهلال بين ثلاثة مدافعين بقيادة  "كرشوم" نجم الكوماندوز و"تمبش" نجم الفهود و"وقيع الله " مدافع الفلّاح  عطبرة لتدعيم الخطوط الخلفية وتعويض رحيل "الجريف" و"الجزائري"
 فيما  امنت الغرفة علي ضم ثلاثة عناصر لخط الوسط يتقدم الترشيحات  "المايسترو"  عمرو نجم ملوك الشمال  و"الفنان"  ابراهيم النسور نجم الاهلي شندي وزميله  "المحوري" مصعب كردمان , و"العملاق" مناضل عوض الله برج مراقبة اهلي عطبرة  ومعلوم ان الرباعي انتهت عقوداتهم مع انديتهم رسمياً  31 اكتوبر وباتوا  طُلقاء 
 فيما ارتفعت اسهم المهاجم القناص محمد المصطفي نجم  الكوماندوز في التحول للفرقة الهلالية,  يزاحمه هداف السلاطين منتصر عثمان  "النيين" فضلاً  عن هداف الاكسبرس العطبراوي الريح حامد ابرز هدافي الدوري  الممتاز
 "ميقا" يقاسم بشير النجومية بعطبرة
 واصل الحارس  العملاق محمد عبدالله الشهير بميقا حارس مرمي هلال كادوقلي حصده لجوائز  المباريات وقاسم نجم الامل كابتن بشير نجومية آخر لقاء بعطبرة ورغم اهتزاز  شباكه الا انه كان بالمرصاد وانقذ فريقه من عدة هجمات واهداف محققه وسرق  محمد ميقا الانظار وثار تساؤلات الانصار ببلد الحديد والنار 
 معلوم ان ميقا يعيش احلي فتراته مع اسود الجبال ويتصدر اليوم قائمة اميز حراس المرمي بالدوري الممتاز




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز قبل مباراة حي العرب والرابطه كوستي اليوم 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات مساء اليوم
 """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
#ووااوواا
 يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى التحضيرات مساء اليوم الخميس استعداداً  للقمة القمة في الثالثة والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وكان الجهاز الفني بقيادة  الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة والأسطورة حامد بريمة منح اللاعبين راحة يوم أمس بعد  مباراة الفريق أمس الأول مع الخرطوم الوطني التي انتهت للتعادل السلبي،  ويؤدي الأحمر مران اليوم عند الساعة السادسة في ملعبه بالعرضة جنوب وسيشهد  غياب سداسي الفريق الذي تم استدعائه مؤخرًا للانضمام إلى المنتخب الوطني  الأول اعتبارًا من اليوم، وسيسعتين الطاقم الفني للمريخ بعدد من لاعبي فريق  الشباب لسد النقص في الفريق الأول.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتشفتها اللجنة امس.. ورطة كبيرة في الهلال بسبب التسجيلات
 .
 .
 وجدت لجنة تسجيلات الهلال نفسها في ورطة حقيقية قبل انطلاقة مرحلة  التسجيلات في يناير القادم بسبب وجود خمس لاعبين مقيدين في كشف فريق الشباب  تخطوا السن القانونية التي تسمح لهم بالبقاء في الكشوفات السنية بالنادي  وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعبين هم

  ولاء الدين موسى ومؤمن عصام وابراهيم دوشكا ومحمد الفاتح حليبي ودفع الله  منصور وتواجد في كشف الهلال الحالي 21 لاعبا ويحتاج الهلال لاربعه لإكمال  الكشف الي 25 لاعبا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • هاتريك رودريجو يقود الريال لاكتساح جالطة سراي
 • باير ليفركوزن يلحق هزيمة مفاجئة بأتلتيكو مدريد
 • يوفنتوس يحبط لوكوموتيف ويبلغ ثمن النهائي
 • قطار باريس الأوروبي يعبر محطة بروج ويتأهل للدور الثاني 
 • توتنهام ينتعش بنقاط النجم الأحمر ويواصل زحفه نحو ثمن النهائي
 • مانشستر سيتي يقنع بنقطة في ظروف صعبة أمام أتالانتا
 • بايرن يتجاوز كبوته ويحجز تذكرة ثمن نهائي الأبطال
 • صعود البرازيل وفرنسا إلى ربع نهائي مونديال الناشئين
 • السعودية : النصر يتجاوز الفيصلي ويزاحم الهلال بالصدارة
 • قطر تكتسح سريلانكا في التصفيات الآسيوية
 • بنزيما بعد تخطي دي ستيفانو: لا أعتبر نفسي أسطورة
 • زيدان: بنزيما مثل رونالدو في تاريخ ريال مدريد
 • مارسيلو يُعكر فرحة مدريد بسداسية جالطة سراي بعد تعرضه للاصابة
 • جوارديولا يجهل موقف إيديرسون من موقعة ليفربول
 • مدرب جالطة سراي: ريال مدريد استقبل فريقًا مستسلمًا
 • سان جيرمان منزعج من مطاردة ريال مدريد لمبابي
 • سيميوني: أنا المسؤول الأول عن السقوط أمام ليفركوزن
 • إداري أوراوا: الغيابات لن تؤثر علينا.. وأخشى طقس السعودية
 • رودريجو: حققت حلمي بهتاف جماهير البرنابيو باسمي
 • ليوناردو: تحقيق 4 انتصارات في 4 مباريات متتالية بدوري الأبطال ليس سهلا
 • توخيل: إيكاردي اعتاد التحامل على آلامه
 • كوستا: نصيحة ساري قادتني لتسجيل هدف الفوز
 • هوفيديس مدافع لوكوموتيف: قدرات كوستا الفردية صنعت الفارق
 • مدرب إسبانيول: الفوز على لودوجورست سيدعمنا معنويًا
 • مايكون: سنحافظ على الدوري للموسم الثاني
 • جوارديولا: ليفربول ليس محظوظًا .. أنهم يتمتعون بجودة مدهشة
 • مويس: مانشستر يونايتد لم يكن في حاجة لثورة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - دور المجموعات :

 * أستانا - كازاخستان (-- : --) آلكمار - هولندا الساعة : 17:50 .. القناة : beIN

 * ديديلانجي - لوكسمبرج (-- : --) إشبيلية - إسبانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * بازل - سويسرا (-- : --) خيتافي - إسبانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * لاتسيو - إيطاليا (-- : --) سيلتك - إسكوتلندا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * روزنبورغ - النرويج (-- : --) سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * لاسك لينز - النمسا (-- : --) آيندهوفن - هولندا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --)بارتيزان - صربيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) بشكتاش - تركيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * إسبانيول - إسبانيا (-- : --) لودوجوريتس - بلغاريا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * فرينكفاروزي - المجر (-- : --) سسكا موسكو - روسيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * فينورد - هولندا (-- : --) يونج بويز - سويسرا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * رينجرز - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) بورتو - البرتغال الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

——————————————

 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - دور ال 16 :
 * الإكوادور (-- : --) إيطاليا الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 8

 الجمعة 8 نوفمبر :
 * باراغواي -- : --) الأرجنتين الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 8



——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * الهــلال (2 : 0) الاهلي الخرطوم
 * اهلي مروي (1 : 1) الفلاح عطبرة
 * الشرطة القضارف (1 : 1) حي الوادي نيالا
 #الترتيب: الهلال (19) الأمل (18) أهلي شندي (17) هلال الأبيض (15) المريخ (14)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A :
 * باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (1 : 0) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا
 * ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (6 : 0) جالطة سراي - تركيا
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (12) ريال مدريد (7) كلوب بروج (2) جالطة سراي (1)
——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (2 : 0) أوليمبياكوس - اليونان
 * سرفينا - صربيا (0 : 4) توتنهام - إنجلترا
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (12) توتنهام (7) سرفينا (3) أوليمبياكوس  (1)
——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة C :
 * أتلانتا - إيطاليا (1 : 1) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
 * دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (3 : 3) شاختار - أوكرانيا
 #الترتيب: مانشستر سيتي (10) دينامو زغرب (5)  شاختار (5) أتلانتا (1) 
——————————————
  ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :
 * لوكوموتيف - روسيا (1 : 2) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا
 * باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (2 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (10) أتلتيكو (7) لوكوموتيف (3)  باير ليفركوزن (3)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - دور ال 16 :
 * إسبانيا (2 : 1) السينغال
 * اليابان (0 : 2) المكسيك
 * البرازيل (3 : 2) تشيلي
 * فرنسا (4 : 0) أستراليا
 #المتأهلين: المكسيك ، فرنسا ، البرازيل ، إسبانيا ، كوريا الجنوبية ، هولندا 

——————————————
  ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - مباريات المؤجلة :
 * الرائد (0 : 3) التعاون
 * النصر (2 : 0) الفيصلي
 #الترتيب: الهلال (20) النصر (20) الأهلي (17) الفيصلي  (17) التعاون (16)
——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - دور المجموعات :

 فيتوريا - البرتغال (1 : 1) آرسنال - إنجلترا

——————————————

 ◄كاس محمد السادس للاندية العربية البطلة - دور ال 16 ذهاب - دور المجموعات :

 نواذيبو - موريتانيا (0 : 1) الشرطة - العراق 

 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات دوري ابطال اوروبا بعد الجولة الرابعة :




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب منتخب السودان يكشف في حواره مع”باج نيوز” تفاصيل سفره المفاجئ لكينيا


 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  أسئلة كثيرة كانت في حاجة إلى إجابة من قبل المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان،  الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغارزيستش، فتمكّن”باج نيوز” من الوصول إليه والحصول على  ما يريد من الاستفهامات التي ما زالت تدور في الشارع الرياضي حتى اللحظة.

 * بداية..البعض استغرب عودتك من جديد لتدريب المنتخب رغم هروبك؟
 _ هل أنا أصلاً هربت؟.
 * غادرت بصورة مفاجئة عقب مواجهة كينيا وهو الأمر الذي خلّف الكثير من التساؤلات؟
 _ رحلتي إلى كينيا كانت مرتبّة ومتفقٌ عليها مع المسؤولين في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قبل مواجهة الإياب أمام تنزانيا.
 * لكن الثابت انك لم تخطر احد وغادرت عقب المواجهة على نحو مفاجئ؟
  _ لا الحقيقة غير ذلك، وهي أنني سافرت بعلم المسئولين في الاتحاد وهي  الجهة التي أبرمت معي الاتفاق لتدريب المنتخب ولا يمكن أن أقدم على تصرف  دون علمها، والشي الذي من المفترض أن يعلمه الجميع أنني لم اذهب الى كينيا  لأجل النزهة وإنما كان هناك أمر ضروري ذهبت لقضائه والمسئولين هنا على علم  بالتفاصيل.
 * بصراحة أنت غاضب من الانتقادات التي تتعرّض لها؟
 _ لا ..من حقّ أيّ شخص أنّ يتحّدث ويعبّر عن وجهةِ نظره وأنا لستٌ غاضبًا من ذلك.
 * لكنّك تتعرّض إلى انتقاداتٍ شبه يومية في الصحف من المدربين بسبب الاختيارات؟
 _ من حقهم.
 *لماذا؟
  _ من حقّ المدربين أنّ يعبّروا عن وجهة نظرهم، وقطعًا لو كانوا مكاننا  كانت ستكون طريقة عملهم واختياراتهم مختلفة، أيّ شخص يرى ويفكّر بطريقةٍ  مختلفة وكلّ لديه أسلوب وهو أمرٌ يجب أنّ نحترمه جميعًا.
 * لكنّ هناك مسلّمات.. فمثلاً لاعب مثل شيبوب أنت تقف ضد اختياره؟
 _ من قال ذلك.
 * هذه هي الحقيقة؟
 _ غير صحيح.
 شرف الدين شيبوب
 * حدثنا إذن لماذا أسقطته من حساباتك؟
  _ لم أسقطه من حساباتي، وللعلم هو الآن ضمن الأسماء التي تمّ اختيارها  لمواجهتي سوتاومي وجنوب أفريقيا، وأيّ لاعبٍ يجتهد ويقدّم الأفضل باب  المنتخب مفتوح له.
 * حدث ذلك بعد ضغوطاتٍ مكثفة؟
 _ لا لا..  لا تنظروا إلى الأشياء من هذه الناحية، أنا ليست لديّ مشكلة مع شيبوب ولا  أيّ لاعبٍ سوداني، وشيبوب تحديدًا أنا حرصت على متابعة مباريات الهلال في  العام الماضي وهو لم يكن من أفضل خمسة أو ستة لاعبين بفريقه وقتها، لكنّ  الثابت أنّ مستواه تطوّر وتقدّم إلى الأمام وهو يخوض تجربة إحترافيه الآن  مع سيمبا التنزاني ويقدّم الأفضل ويجد الدعم من الجميع وهذا هو المطلوب.
 *عقدك شارف على النهاي..هل هناك مفاوضات للتجديد؟
 _ لن أتحدّث في هذا الجانب.
 * أخيرًا ماذا توّد أنّ تقول؟
  _  أمل أنّ يجد المنتخب الوطني الدعم من جميع الجماهير خلال المواجهات  القادمة والتي لن تكون سهلة وتتطلب قوة وداعيّة كبيرة من الأنصار حتى ننّجح  في تحقيق المطلوب وهو أمرٌ غير مستحيل لو تكاتفنا جميعًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب منتخب السودان يكشف في حواره مع”باج نيوز” تفاصيل سفره المفاجئ لكينيا
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  أسئلة كثيرة كانت في حاجة إلى إجابة من قبل المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان،  الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغارزيستش، فتمكّن”باج نيوز” من الوصول إليه والحصول على  ما يريد من الاستفهامات التي ما زالت تدور في الشارع الرياضي حتى اللحظة.

 * بداية..البعض استغرب عودتك من جديد لتدريب المنتخب رغم هروبك؟
 _ هل أنا أصلاً هربت؟.
 * غادرت بصورة مفاجئة عقب مواجهة كينيا وهو الأمر الذي خلّف الكثير من التساؤلات؟
 _ رحلتي إلى كينيا كانت مرتبّة ومتفقٌ عليها مع المسؤولين في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قبل مواجهة الإياب أمام تنزانيا.
 * لكن الثابت انك لم تخطر احد وغادرت عقب المواجهة على نحو مفاجئ؟
  _ لا الحقيقة غير ذلك، وهي أنني سافرت بعلم المسئولين في الاتحاد وهي  الجهة التي أبرمت معي الاتفاق لتدريب المنتخب ولا يمكن أن أقدم على تصرف  دون علمها، والشي الذي من المفترض أن يعلمه الجميع أنني لم اذهب الى كينيا  لأجل النزهة وإنما كان هناك أمر ضروري ذهبت لقضائه والمسئولين هنا على علم  بالتفاصيل.
 * بصراحة أنت غاضب من الانتقادات التي تتعرّض لها؟
 _ لا ..من حقّ أيّ شخص أنّ يتحّدث ويعبّر عن وجهةِ نظره وأنا لستٌ غاضبًا من ذلك.
 * لكنّك تتعرّض إلى انتقاداتٍ شبه يومية في الصحف من المدربين بسبب الاختيارات؟
 _ من حقهم.
 *لماذا؟
  _ من حقّ المدربين أنّ يعبّروا عن وجهة نظرهم، وقطعًا لو كانوا مكاننا  كانت ستكون طريقة عملهم واختياراتهم مختلفة، أيّ شخص يرى ويفكّر بطريقةٍ  مختلفة وكلّ لديه أسلوب وهو أمرٌ يجب أنّ نحترمه جميعًا.
 * لكنّ هناك مسلّمات.. فمثلاً لاعب مثل شيبوب أنت تقف ضد اختياره؟
 _ من قال ذلك.
 * هذه هي الحقيقة؟
 _ غير صحيح.
 شرف الدين شيبوب
 * حدثنا إذن لماذا أسقطته من حساباتك؟
  _ لم أسقطه من حساباتي، وللعلم هو الآن ضمن الأسماء التي تمّ اختيارها  لمواجهتي سوتاومي وجنوب أفريقيا، وأيّ لاعبٍ يجتهد ويقدّم الأفضل باب  المنتخب مفتوح له.
 * حدث ذلك بعد ضغوطاتٍ مكثفة؟
 _ لا لا..  لا تنظروا إلى الأشياء من هذه الناحية، أنا ليست لديّ مشكلة مع شيبوب ولا  أيّ لاعبٍ سوداني، وشيبوب تحديدًا أنا حرصت على متابعة مباريات الهلال في  العام الماضي وهو لم يكن من أفضل خمسة أو ستة لاعبين بفريقه وقتها، لكنّ  الثابت أنّ مستواه تطوّر وتقدّم إلى الأمام وهو يخوض تجربة إحترافيه الآن  مع سيمبا التنزاني ويقدّم الأفضل ويجد الدعم من الجميع وهذا هو المطلوب.
 *عقدك شارف على النهاي..هل هناك مفاوضات للتجديد؟
 _ لن أتحدّث في هذا الجانب.
 * أخيرًا ماذا توّد أنّ تقول؟
  _  أمل أنّ يجد المنتخب الوطني الدعم من جميع الجماهير خلال المواجهات  القادمة والتي لن تكون سهلة وتتطلب قوة وداعيّة كبيرة من الأنصار حتى ننّجح  في تحقيق المطلوب وهو أمرٌ غير مستحيل لو تكاتفنا جميعًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفـــر سليمـــان

  فقدان الهيبة! 


 · كاذب من يقول أن فريق الكرة، ونجوم الفريق لا يتأثرون بما يدور حولهم من أحداث، وأنهم بمعزل عن ما يحدث للنادي من تدمير! 
 · طبيعي جداً أن يفقد المريخ كل هيبته، طالما أن من يديرونه يفقتدون لصفات  القيادة، ولا يمكن أن يكون واحداً منهم عضو مجلس إدارة بنادي المريخ، حتى  ولو بالصدفة لولا أن أهل المريخ تركوا لهم النادي بعد أن تعرضوا لمضايقات  يصعب على (أولاد الناس) تحملها! 
 · فقد المريخ نكهته، وصار فريقاً  عادياً جداً، خاضع للنتائج السلبية أكثر من تحقيق الإنتصارات، بل صار تحقيق  الإنتصارات حالة عابرة، والراتب هو أن يتعثر الفريق، ويفقد كل فرص التنافس  على البطولات.
 · بالأمس كان المريخ في حالة يرثى لها، سيما بعد أن  دارت الكاميرا على مقاعد الإحتياطي والجهاز الفني، ولولا وجود حامد بريمه،  بكل شموخه وتأريخ المريخ على مقاعد البدلاء لما شعرنا أن هناك فريق أسمه  المريخ! 
 · أين ذهب لاعبو المريخ ..كان هذا السؤال دائر في المدرجات،  وهم يشاهدون الفريق يكمل بلاعبين من فريق الشباب الذي لا يملكون خبرة  تمكنهم من إسعاف الوضع الفني للفريق خاصة في مباراة كبيرة أمام خصم مهم مثل  الخرطوم. 
 · كان الوضع مزرياً للحد البعيد، بعد أن تقلص الفريق إلى  عدد من اللاعبين، وهذا كافياً لوضعهم تحت الضغط النفسي الذي لا يمكنهم من  تقديم كل ما عندهم، لأن فقدان البدلاء يعني إما الحرص الشديد على اللعب بلا  أصابات أو تعرض لقرارات التحكيم، أو اللعب كيفما أتفق لضمان الإستمرارية  مهما كان الظروف.! 
 · ولكن من هم البدلاء الذين جلسوا على بنك  الإحتياطي بالأمس، مجرد شباب لهم من الموهبة الكثير، ولكن لا يمكن أن  يشاركوا في مثل هذه المباريات المهمة، لأنها بكل بساطة ستتحول إلى محرقة  لمواهبهم البكري قبل أن تنضج.! 
 · أما داخل الملعب فقد كان الوضع  غريباً، وأجزم أن حضر أحد لا يعرف المريخ وشعاره وسألناه عن أي فريق هو  الزعيم، لقال دون تردد الذي يرتدي الزي الأبيض، أتدرون لماذا!!ّ 
 · لأن  فريق الخرطوم ظهرت فيه اللمسات الفنية بجلاء ووضوح، وكانوا أفراده ينقلون  الكرة كفيما تفعل الفرق الكبيرة، وكانت حركتهم الجماعية فيها الكثير من  الأيجابية، وسطهم به ديناميكية غريبة، بوجود المعتق قلق والمبدع وجدي عوض  والفنان الحريف معتز هاشم (التوزا). 
 · هذا الثلاثي قدم دروسا مجانية  في كيفية نقل الكرة من الدفاع إلى الهجوم، وخلق الإنتشار المطلوب، في وقت  كان وسط المريخ تائهاً، حيث فشل لاعبو المريخ في نقل ثلاثة تمريرات  متتالية! 
 · يخطيء اللاعب في تمرير الكرة، ولا يحسن إختيار المكان  المناسب الذي يوفر من خلاله الدعم للزميل، ويلجأون إلى لعب الكرات الطويلة،  والقطرية والتي عادة ما تذهب إلى خارج الملعب، نعم كل هذا وأسوأ! 
 ·  قد يكون شوط اللعب الثاني أفضل حالا من الأول والذي رصدنا فيه غياب تام  لهجوم المريخ في مناطق دفاع الخرطوم لمدة قاربت النصف ساعة، ولم تكن هناك  محاولة حقيقية إلا في مناسبتين، تهديفة العجب التي أخرجها عادل بوفون،  والفرصة التي وجدها تيري والمرمى خالي من تمريرة التش المحسنة، فيما عدا  ذلك فلم يكن هناك شيء يذكر في أداء المريخ الهجومي.! 
 · وقد زاد جمال  أبوعنجة الطين بلة، عندما سحب سيف تيري والذي كان يبدو في وضع فني وبدني  أفضل من السماني الصاوي الذي ركض بلا هدى في شوط اللعب الأول، ونفذ مخزونه  تماما في شوط اللعب الثاني! 
 · وبخروج سيف تيري ..شحت هجمات الفريق  مجدداً، بل كانت هجمات الخرطوم المرتدة أكثر خطورة، من هجمات المريخ التي  تضيع غالبا ب(الشو) في تمرير الكرة حيث عمد أكثر من لاعب للعب الكرات  الإستعراضية بلا جدية، لتضيع ملامح الفريق بين سوء الإدارة الفنية، وغياب  اللاعبين لأسباب (إدارية) على رأسها الأهمال، وأخيراً بإستهتار اللاعبين  وعدم تقديرهم للمسؤولية! 
 · هذا الوضع المحزن أتسق تماما مع شكل  المدرجات التي خلت من جماهير المريخ، عدا قلة أتت بعد أن خلعت عنها رداء  الإحباط الذي أشاعته شلة الفشل وسط الجماهير، بسوء إدارته للنادي وتعريض  الفريق لأسوأ الظروف مما يعني إرتفاع أحتمالات سوء الأداء والنتائج أكثر من  إحتمال جودة الأداء والنتائج، وهذا سبب كافي لأجلاس عدد ليس بالقليل في  منازلهم.ّ 
 · كل شيء محزن في المريخ ويبعث على الإحباط. 
 في نقاط 
 · أصدرت لجنة الإستئنافات قراراً قضى بشطب اللاعب (ايزي ) لاعب هلال كادوقلي وأعادته لنادي حيدوب 
 · هذا القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً وتم تأجيل النظر في هذه القضية عمداً ، هو إكمال لسيناريو تم كشفه خلال الأيام الماضية. 
 · شكوى الهلال ضد هلال كادوقلي تقوم على قضية اللاعب مع ناديه، وقرار لجنة الإستئنافات! 
 · ولجنة الأستئنافات حتى الآن لم تقصر في أداء المطلوب منها ، وقامت بشطب اللاعب من كشوفات هلال كادوقلي لعدم اللياقة القانونية! 
 · وفي الإنتظار على المدار إكمال السيناريو، وأهداء النادي المدلل ثلاثة نقاط خسرها داخل الملعب. 
 · للذين يسألون دائماً  لماذا ظل المريخ يفقد الدوري الممتاز برغم أنه الأفضل ..نحول لهم هذه القضية ليحكموا بأنفسهم!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
كبد الحقيقة. 
د.  مزمل أبو القاسم 

 تمييز مريب .. من الرئيس للمستشار



  سعينا لحماية المال العام من الهدر لايتصل بإستعادة ما تم لهفه من خزائن  اتحاد الفساد , بل يتعلق بمنع اضاعة المزيد منه , بعد ان صرح شداد بأنه  سيأخذ ستين الف دولار اخرى , فوق العشرين التي سهل لزوجته الحصول عليها ,  من دون ان ترتبط باي عمل مع الإتحاد!
 يتشدق شداد بالحديث عن الشرف  والنزاهة ويدعي التشدد في التعامل مع المال العام , ثم يصرفه للأقارب  والمحاسيب ويعلل فعله بحليفة طلاق , في زمن الحوكمة والمؤسسية !..
 حتى  تبريره الفطير للمبلغ الملهوف بأن الكاف يخصصه له كرئيس للإتحاد مثلما يخصص  اربعين الف دولار سنوياً لكل عضو في اللجنة التنفيذية للإتحاد الإفريقي  يسهل دحضه والرد عليه..
 تلك الأموال مقدمة من الكاف لأعضاء جهازه  التنفيذي بموجب لائحة مجازة سلفاً , وهي عبارة عن مكآفئات سنوية تقدم  لأعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية نظير مشاركتهم في اجتماعات واعمال الكاف , وهي  تشبه النثرية التي يدفعها الاتحاد السوداني لأعضاء مجلسه نظير مشاركتهم في  اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة ..
 المثير للسخرية ان شداد استنكر على زملائه  الحصول على نثرية زهيدة مقرة باللائحة , بعد ان مكن زوجته من لهف 20 الف  دولار , تساوي نثرية عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد مضروبة في اكثر من 130 ضعفاً..
 ذلك إذا إعتبرنا ان الإتحاد السوداني يجتمع اثنتي عشرة مرة في العام بمعدل اجتماع كل شهر!..
 اموال كرة القدم تصرف على كرة القدم ..
 لاعلاقة للكاف بثياب زوجة شداد وستائرها ومكياجها وطعامها وبقية احتياجاتها كي يهدر امواله عليها ..
 المبالغ المخصصة من الكاف للإتحاد السوداني ينبغي ان تصرف على اشياء تتعلق  بنشاط الإتحاد , لا على مشتريات زوجة رئيس الإتحاد , المتربعة على احدى  سيارات الإتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات..
 الدليل على ذلك ان ثمانين في  المائة من الدعم المقدم من الكاف ذهب الى الحكام والفئات السنية , فهل تم  صرفه لهم في اياديهم , او تسريبه لزوجات الحكام وامهات الناشئين ؟..
 من  عاير زملاءه بسبب الف جنيه ينالها عضو المجلس كنثرية , نظير تركه لأعماله ,  وتكبده لمشاق السفر الى العاصمة لحضور الإجتماعات يسدد فاتورة هاتفه  الشخصية من اموال الإتحاد , واشترى لعربته المارسيدس بطارية من اموال  الإتحاد!..
 من يدعي النزاهة غطى على فساد مستشاره الذي (لبع) عشرة آلآف  دولار من مخصصات المدرب , عندما امر بقيدها عهدة عليه , لتختلط ذمته  المالية مع ذمة المستشار المختلس لأسباب مجهولة !..
 رفض شداد محاسبة  مستشاره برغم تعدد تجاوزاته , وأبى ان يحوله الى نيابة المال العام , بل  غطى عليه , وكافأه على فساده واختلاسه بتدوين المبلغ المسروق كعهدة (وهمية )  عليه , قبل ان يساعده على رد المسروقات بمنحه (28) الف دولار على هيئة  حافز وتكاليف تذاكر زعم ان المستشار المزوراتي سافر بها لإنجاز مهام تختص  بالإتحاد!..
 لاحقاً صمت على تزويره لتصويت مدرب المنتخب في مسابقة  الفيفا لإختيار افضل لاعب في العالم , وكافأه بتمثيل الإتحاد في سمنار نظمه  الفيفا للعاملين في الإدارات المالية للإتحادات الوطنية ..
 ماهي علاقة مازن بالإدارة المالية , كي يشارك في السمنار المذكور؟
 علاقة المستشار الفاسد بالمال العام تتصل بالسرقة والإختلاس لا الإدارة !..
 هناك تمييز غريب ومريب من رئيس الإتحاد لهذا الموظف الفاسد , وصل درجة  تحفيزه بمبالغ ضخمة بالدولار بعد ثبوت مخالفاته وتعددها , الشئ الذي يشير  الى علاقة مريبة تجمع الرئيس بالمستشار , تدفع الأول للتغطية على الثاني ,  وتسجيل مسروقات المستشار كعهدة على الرئيس , ومساعدته على ردها بطريقة (من  دقنو وأفتلو) , فلماذا يحدث ذلك ؟..
 هل يستفيد شداد من سرقات مازن  وتعديه على اموال الإتحاد كي يخلط ماله بمال المستشار , ويرفض محاسبته ,  ويكافئه بالمزيد من السفريات الدولارية , بعد ان اهدر الفين وخمسمائة دولار  على اتفاق مضروب لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة في مباني الإتحاد , لم يتم تركيب  اي واحدة منها حتى اللحظة !..
 مازن يغيب عن عمله في الإتحاد بالشهور ,  ويرتكب التجاوز تلو الآخر , فماذا تتم مكافأته على فساده وتجاوزاته بأموال  ضخمة , وسفريات دولارية الحوافز , معظمها لاعلاقة له بعمله كمسئول عن  مراسلات الإتحاد لمشروع التطوير؟..
 لماذا يميز شداد موظفاٌ ثبت فساده , وتعددت مخالفاته ؟..
 لماذا يسخو عليه بآلآف الدولارات ويمكنه من السفر لسمنارات لا علاقة له  بها , كي ينال المزيد من النثريات الدولارية إذا لم تكن بينهما مصلحة  مشتركة ؟..
 سنوالي البحث والتقصي في مسببات التمييز السالب والمريب  لأحد اكبر الفاسدين في اتحاد الفساد العام , حتى نعرف دوافعه ونكشف خفاياه  بحول الله!..
 آخر الحقائق
 لماذا خلط شداد بين ذمته المالية والذمة المالية لمازن ابو سن في مايتعلق بالمبلغ الملطوش من المدرب؟..
 زعم رئيس الإتحاد ان المفوضية لا تمتلك اي حق في إدارة جمعية المريخ  العمومية طالما ان اعضاء النادي يرغبون في إدارته بإستقلالية تامة عنها ..
 وإدعى ان نظام المريخ الأساسي لايمنح المفوضية حق الإشراف على الجمعية ..
 نحيله الى المادة 24 من النظام الأساسي المجاز في العام 2008 , وهي تنص  على مايلي: ( في حال خلو اي منصب من مناصب مجلس الإدارة تجري المفوضية  انتخابات تكميلية عدا خلو مناصب الضباط الأربعة مجتمعين , وفي حالة خلو  مناصب الضباط الأربعة مجتمعين يعتبر حل للمجلس وتجرى انتخابات لإختيار مجلس  إدارة جديد)..
 تلك المادة تؤكد ان المفوضية هي المكلفة بالإشراف على  جمعيات المريخ العمومية بموجب النظام الأساسي الساري والذي اجيز في العام  2008..
 الممارسة الراتبة تؤكد تلك السلطة , لأن المجلس الحالي نفسه تم انتخابه في جمعية اشرفت عليها المفوضية ..
 ذات المعنى ورد في نص المادة (15) التي تحدثت عن احقية المفوضية في الدعوة  لعقد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة إذا فشل المجلس في عقدها بعد توافر  متطلباتها..
 كذلك نصت المادة (38) بعنوان تفسير مواد النظام الأساسي  على مايلي :(تفسر مواد هذا النظام الأساسي بما لايتعارض مع القانون  او  اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه , وفي حالة تعارض اي نص في النظام الأساسي مع اي نص  في القانون او اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه تسود احكام القانون واللوائح  الصادرة بموجبه )..
 تنص المادة (48) الفقرة (1) بعنوان الإشراف على  الإجتماعات , من اللائحة العامة للشباب والرياضة لعام 2017 على مايلي :  (تشرف المفوضية على اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية العادية و الطارئة )..
 وتنص الفقرة (2) على مايلي ( تحدد المفوضية مكان وتاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية )..
 وتنص المادة (3) على ان تتولى المفوضية تسجيل اسماء الحاضرين وعددهم  وإعلان النصاب القانوني وفرز وإعلان نتيجة اي تصويت وإثبات عدد الأصوات  التي نالها كل مرشح او قرار , وتدين محضر الإجتماع..
 المادة 24 من  النظام الأساسي للمريخ المجاز في العام 2008 نصت على تفسير المواد بما  لايتعارض مع القانون او اللائحة , واختص المفوضية بعقد الجمعية العمومية  والإشراف الكامل عليها..
 حتى تحديد موعد ومكان عقد الجمعية وحصر الأعضاء والتأكد من النصاب وتدوين المحضر يتم بواسطة المفوضية ..
 هذه النصوص تظل سارية وملزمة للمجلس الى حين إلغاء النظام الأساسي الساري او تعديله..
 كل ما تم في حمعية خيري العبثية باطل ولايعتد به لمخالفاته الواضحة لنصوص النظام الأساسي المجاز في 2008 ..
 عاد المريخ الى التواضع وفشل في الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني بعد ان قدم اداءً باهتاً على مدار الشوطين..
 التعثر طبيعي لفريق يفتقد كل مقومات الفوز..
 أخفق جمال ابو عنجة في إدارة اللقاء بإستبداله الغريب لتيري بأحد لاعبي فريق الشباب..
 بخروجه ايقنت ان المريخ لن يسجل..
 كان على جمال ان يسحب السماني الذي توقف عن البث في الحصة الثانية ..
 لايوجد مهاجم متخصص في فرقة المريخ الحالية سوى تيري , بغياب العقرب والغربال ..
 للمريخ مدرب اجنبي في الدكة وآخر اجنبي في الثلاجة..
 استهلك مجلس الخراب معظم ابناء المريخ الوطنيين من المدربين , وقد يحتاج  قريباً الى إسناد امر التدريب الى علي اسد او علي ابشر , حال إقدامه على  إقالة  ابو عنجة..
 آخر خبر : طردوا محمد موسى ومازدا وعبدالمجيد جعفر وإبراهومة ولانستبعد ان يطردوا جمال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك

 أبو عنجة والمريخ .. حضرنا ولم نجدكم .
  * بقدر ما سجلنا إشادتنا بالكابتن جمال أبو عنجة على حُسن إدارته وإجادته  الفنية لمباراتي المريخ أمام الهلال والمريخ بمدينة الفاشر نعود ونقول أنه  بالأمس وفي مباراة المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني التي حملت محصلتها النهائية  التعادل السلبي مارس عكاً تدريبياً غريباً وكأن لا علاقة تربطه بالتدريب
 * نعم كان المريخ سيئاً وقبيحاً داخل الملعب ولكن زاد من قبحه وسوئه طريقة إدارة أبو عنجة الغريب والعجيبة
 * تفرج مدير المريخ على لاعبيه وهم يتيحون الفرصة للاعبي الخرطوم باللعب  بإرتياح تام بعيداً عن الضغط وهو من البديهيات في كرة القدم ولكن ماشاهدناه  بالأمس من تراخٍ للاعبي المريخ وترك المساحات لخصمهم وعدم الضغط عليه  أصابنا بالحيرة
 * لم يتبقى للاعبي المريخ إلا يسألوا لاعبي الخرطوم إن كانوا يريدون (كباية شاي) من شِدة ترك المساحة لهم ليسرحوا ويمرحوا
 * ما زاد سوء مباراة اليوم أن المريخ إفتقد لخطورة وسطه الذي كان يميزه في  السابق وكان يشكل كلمة السر خاصة في مباراتي الهلال والمريخ بالفاشر حيث  تفوق المريخ عبر وسطه وحقق النقاط الست
 * بالأمس تاه التش وتراجع مستوى الصيني وكان ضياء العائد من الإصابة هو الأفضل والأميز
 * في المقدمة الهجومية كان لسلبية رمضان عجب وسيف تيري (في الشوط الأول) الأثر الأكبرفي سوء الأداء فتمت (الناقصة)
 * خلال الشوط الأول كان ثنائي الهجوم بعيداً تماماً عن الدور المطلوب منه خاصة عجب والذي قدم أسوأ مباراة له في الفترة الأخيرة
 * سيف تيري وفي الحظة التي بدأ يستعيد فيها خطورته ويقدم مستوى جيداً سحبه  أبو عنجة والأسوأ في سحبه أن بديله كان أحد لاعبي السنية والأسوأ أكثر أن  أبو عنجة سحب تيري مبكراً وقد تبقى للمباارة حوالي نصف ساعة فكيف يدفع  بلاعب من الشباب في هذا الزمن ليلعب نصف ساعة كاملة ؟
 * الدفع بلاعب  الشباب في الدقيقة الستين يعني أن أبو عنجة كان خارج الشبكة تماماً وكان  الأفضل أن يدفع باللاعب شلش ما دام يصر على إستبدال تيري
 * وحتى لو  كانت هناك فكرة للإستبدال فرمضان عجب هو من كان يستحق التبديل وليس تيري  الذي بدأ يتحرك بجدية خلافاً لعجب الذي كانت حركته سلبية جداً جداً
 *  في الوسط سحب أبو عنجة اللاعب السماني الصاوي الذي كان أفضل حالاً من التش  الذي كان أولى بالتغيير ولكن المدرب سحب السماني المتحرك مما يؤكد ما  ذكرناه أن أبو عنجية لم يكن في يومه
 * حتى اللاعب شلش لاخظنا وعقب  دخوله مشاركته مائلاً إلى منطقة قلب الهجوم دون إنتباه لِقِصَر قامته بجانب  أن (تركيبة الفنية) شلش لا تساعده على اللعب في العمق بل على الأطراف  لإستغلال سرعته الواضحة ولكن في العمق يبقى عبئاً ثقيلاً على الفريق
 *  مباراة المريخ المقبلة أمام الهلال العاصمي وهذا يعني بكل سهولة أن يواصل  تيري والسماني حتى يكونا في قمة الجاهزية لمواجهة الفمة لأن مشاركتهما  بديهية ولن يشارك لاعب الشباب الذي شارك لنصف ساعة لم يفعل فيها شيئاً  بخلاف نيله لبطاقة صفراء بمشاركة غريبة وبليدة
 * تراجع مستوى التش والصيني وتيري (في الشوط الأول) وعجب شكل نقطة تراجع مستوى المريخ بالأمس
 * وسط المريخ ظل يشكل كلمة السر مع كل خصومه ولكن بالأمس تاه الوسط فتاهت المقدمة الهجومية
 * الخرطوم الوطني لم يشكل خطورة على مرمى المريخ ولعب بتحفظ كبير وإعتمد بصرة مطلقة على الهجمات المرتدة والتي لم تشكل خطورة
 * وضح أن الخرطوم للمباراة للخروج بأقل الخسائر ووضح ذلك من خلال تناقل  الكرة بحذر والرجوع بها كثيراً للدفاع دون التقدم بها إلى الأمام ولكن في  المقابل لم يكن المريخ أفضل من خصمه بل كان سيئاً جداً
 * فشل لاعبو المريخ في نقل الكرة بطريقة صحيحة لفترة طويلة حيث لاحظنا التمريرات الخاطئة بصورة متكررة
 * الظاهرة الاقبح في مباراة الأمس من لاعبي المريخ هو الإرسال الطويل  للمقدمة الهجومية والأطراف فكانت كل الكرات سهلة الإصطياد من مصطفى كرشوم  ورفقائه في دفاع الوطني
 * حتى  التمرير للمهاجمين لاحظنا الإرسال في  عمق لاعبي الوطني دون إعتبار لِقِصَر قامة تيري وشلش ولاعب الشباب مما أفقد  هجمات المريخ خطورتها
 * نعود ونقول أن مدرب الفريق جمال ابو عنجة كان مطالباً بتنبيه لاعبيه إلى عدم الإرسال الطويل خاصة للمهاجمين ولكنه للأسف لم يفعل
 *توقيعات متفرقة* ..
  * اللاعب التاج يعقوب هذا اللاعب يعتبر لًغزاً محيراً .. يمتلك قدرات فنية  مهولة ولكن يؤدي بطريقة (باردة جداً) بصورة مزعجة جداً يتضرر منها الفريق
 * التاج وعند عكس الكرات يلعبها بطريقة غريبة حيث يمرر الكرة (أرضية  ضعيفة) جداً جداً ولا يقوى على رفعها عالية فوق مدافعي الخصم يتمكن أقرب  مدافع من إبعادها
 * التاج يعقوب صاحب قدرات فنية جيدة ولكنه ضعيف وهش  وغير نشيط ومطالب باللعب بحرارة أكثر حتى لا يجد نفسه بعيداً عن المشاركة  وربما خارج الكشوفات
 * اللاعب الصيني أجاد وابدع في المباريات السابقة ولكنه بالأمس مال كثيراً للإرسال الطويل بطريقة مزعجة لا تشبه طريقته
 * الصيني إضافة نوعية للمحور ويؤدي فيها بطريقة أفضل بكثير من وجوده في  قلب الدفاع وبعد عودة ضياء يمكن أن يبدع أكثر شريطة أن يتخلص من ظاهرة  الإرسل الطويل
 * الكابتن ضياء الدين محجوب هو ضياء .. اللاعب الرزين  الهادىء الحريف الذي يلعب السهل الممتنع فيمرر الكرة السهلة لزملائه بعيداً  عن التعقيد والإرسال الطويل وضياء كما ذكرنا من قبل يمتاز بخاصية ممتازة  إفتقدها المريخ في لاعبي المحور وهي الظهور للزميل وقت (الزنقة) مما يكشف  القدرات الذهنية العالية والخيال الواسع لهذا اللاعب صاحب الموهبة العالية
 * بدر الدين قلق كاد أن يصيب ضياء من لعبة لا تشبه لاعب مثل قلق قضى في الملاعب ما يقارب العشرين عاماً
 * حتى لحظة مخالفة الصيني مع محمد حسن الطيب حاول قلق الإشتباك معه وهذه  الحماسة لم تكن موجودة عند قلق أيام كان لاعباً في المريخ وظهرت فجأة مع  الوطني ولا ندري سببها بالضبط
 * حكم المباراة صبري فضل لا يمكن ىأن  يكون جيداً على طول ولا بد أن يكون سيئاً حيث صرف ركلة جزاء واضحة من الكرة  التي لعبها التش وأبعدها كرشوم بيده
 * صبري فضل لا يشذ عن رفقائه من الحكام الفاشلين في الدوري الممتاز بل يعتر في مقدمتهم من حيث السوء .
 * المخجل أن الحكم صبري إحتسل ثلاث دثائق فقط كزمن مستقطع رغم توفق اللعب  لأكثر من مرة في الشوط الثاني ودخول الجهاز الطبي لأكثر من مرة لإسعاف  لاعبي الخرطوم حيث سقط قلق ومحمد حسن الطيب وكرشوم فهل تم علاج كل هؤلاء في  ثلاث دقائق فقط ؟
 * وأخيراً .. أبو عنجة والمريخ : حضرنا ولم نجدكم ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماماني يطالب بفسخ عقده مع المريخ


 أبدى النيجري ماماني رحماني رغبته بمغادرة المريخ وأبلغ وكيله بفسخ التعاقد. مع الاحمر.
 وشارك ماماني في عديد من المباريات مع المريخ منذ انضمامه في الميركاتو الصيفي، قبل أنّ يتوقّف عن المشاركة لخلافاتٍ مع النادي.
 وسابقًا، كان المريخ قد أعلن عن توقيعه إقراراتٍ مع ثلاثة من لاعبيه بقيادة أمير كمال، التاج إبراهيم، ومحمد التكت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سالة مونس التى رفعتها في مبارة المريخ و الخرطوم






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الديسكو ينصح ضياء بعد لقاء الخرطوم











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يضع قدمًا في ربع نهائي البطولة العربية


© رويترز




جانب من اللقاء
قاد  علاء عبد الزهرة مهاجم الشرطة العراقي للفوز (1-صفر) على مستضيفه نواذيبو  الموريتاني في ذهاب دور الـ16 من كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال (البطولة  العربية).

وبعد شوط أول سلبي وضع عبد الزهرة الكرة بسهولة في  الشباك بالدقيقة 56، وسط ارتباك دفاعي للفريق الموريتاني ليقترب الشرطة من  بلوغ دور الثمانية حيث يكفيه الفوز أو التعادل بأي نتيجة إيابا لضمان  العبور للدور القادم.

وستقام مباراة العودة على ملعب كربلاء في 26 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألتراس الهلال: “يا الكاردينال و الاتباع.. الرحيل أو الإقتلاع”
 .
 .
 واصلت مجموعة ألتراس الهلال التشجيعية في مباراة امس أمام الأهلي الخرطومي  مسلسل رفع اللافتات في المدرجات رفضا للواقع الموجود بنادي الهلال حيث  طالبت المجموعة أشرف الكاردينال وأتباعه بالرحيل أو الاستعداد للإقتلاع










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرئيسية الأخبار  رياضة سودانية
 .
 .
 رفضت  لجنة المسابقة  بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  شكوى نادي الهلال ضد الهلال الجبال في عدم  قانونية مشاركة اللاعب ايزي وذلك لعدم موافقتها للقيد الزمني وكانت لجنة  الاستئنافات قد شطبت اللاعب واعتمدت تسجيله لنادي حيدوب النهود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية وصول المحترفين بالدوريات الاوربية من اصول سودانية  للتوشح بشعار صقور الجديان 
  حامد يس وأحمد يونس في مطار الخرطوم  

  وصل الخرطوم امس مساءً الثنائي المرشح للتوشح بشعار صقور الجديان حامد يس  من نادي سيبسي (OSK)، أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى في رومانيا، قادما عبر  الخطوط الاثيوبية عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصرا ، وأحمد يونس من نادي  (DSOV) في هولندا، يصل عند الساعة الحادية عشرة ليلا عبر الخطوط التركية،  وكان  في استقبالهم حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، وقادة اللجنة  وعدد كبير من قيادات الرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية، ويعتبر  الاستدعاء للاعبي الخارج يحدث لأول مرة، وأوضحت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، ان  الثنائي بالاضافة إلى شيبوب بداية لقادم حافل الكثير من الأسماء الكبيرة  واللاعبين الأكفاء في مختلف المنتخبات، وقد تم رصد عدد كبير منهم والتواصل  معهم، وسيكون بعضهم مشارك في بطولة سيكافا خلال ديسمبر المقبل للمنتخبات  الكبرى..










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرحة رجوعك










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري الشباب
 شباب المريخ يطمح للوصول للنقطه 9 تحقيق الانتصار الثالث تواليا عندما يواجه شباب ناصر عصر اليوم بملعب ناصر
 كامل التوفيق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ينتظر وصول شيبوب*

￼

ينتظر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني وصول شرف الدين شيبوب ليكتمل عقد اللاعبين المنضمين لصقور الجديان من الدوريات الخارجية ووصل أمس الأول

أحمد يونس قادماً من هولندا التي ينشط فيها بنادي (DSOV)، من أجل التوشح بشعار المنتخب الوطني الأول عقب اختياره ضمن كلية صقور الجديان لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا بالجولتين؛ الأولى والثانية في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا (كان) 2021م في الكاميرون، وتبعه أمس حامد يس ووصل اللاعب رفقة والده.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *اعادة مباراة الهلال*
  بطريقة كورالية.. كتب الاعلام الازرق بالأمس عن اعادة مباراة فريقهم ضد  ضيفه هلال كادوقلي قبل أن تحسم لجنة المسابقات في شكوي ناديهم المزعومة.
  الكتابة عن قضية في الاضابير العدلية أمرٌ غير مستغرب من الاعلام الازرق  الذي عودنا بالتدخلات و محاولة التأثير علي لجان الاتحاد بإحراجها أمام  الجمهور عبر نشر الخذعبلات.
 كمريخ.. فالشكوي لا تعنينا كثيراً.. و  لكن ما يخصنا فيها هو كشف مستنداتها أمام الكافة عبر مؤتمر صحفي للاجهزة  الاعلامية أسوة بما قامت به نفس اللجنة في العام السابق عندما تقدم المريخ  بشكواه ضد أحد لاعبي مريخ الفاشر.
 يومها و بتأريخ 18/10/2018 دعت  اللجنة الاعلام لمؤتمر صحفي ظهر خلاله رئيس اللجنة ملوحاً بشكوي المريخ  (السرية) و عارضاً لها علي فلاشات الكاميرات الصحفية و التلفزيونية في  سابقة قبيحة تشبه هذا الاتحاد الفاسد تماماً.
 و الآن حان الوقت  لتشرب اللجنة من نفس الكأس الذي سقت منه المريخ.. فالمريخ لن يرضي أن تتم  كندشة شكوي (خارج القيد الزمني) للهلال المدلل عند لجان الدعم الاتحادية.
  لن نرضي.. و لن نصمت.. ما لم تخرج وريقات الشكوي من أدراج اللجنة لنفحص  تأريخ تسليمها و الزمن الذي تمت فيه صياغتها و صحة توقيع مراقب تلك  المباراة.
 لن نصمت و نمرر هذه الممارسة القبيحة و هذا التدليل الذي وصل لدرجة التعاون بين لجان الاتحاد فيما بينها.
 إما أن تُعرض الشكوي المزعومة أمام الكافة أو فضوها سيرة.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 متي اشتكي الهلال في المحترفي ايزي؟ هذا السؤال لن نمل عن تكراره حتي نري الشكوي بأم أعيننا.
 كل الوقائع تقول بأن الأزرق قد دخل تلك المواجهة و هو ضامن لنقاطها.. فمتي تحرّص بالشكوي خيفة ضياع تلك النقاط؟
 هل تسلم كابتن هلال كادوقلي اعتراض الهلال قبل بداية المباراة؟
 و متي تسلم مراقب المباراة الشكوي؟ و متي و في أي تأريخ محدد وقع عليها قبل أن يقوم بتسليمها للجنة المسابقات؟
 الوقائع تقول بأن شكوي الهلال السرية و المتأخرة مرفوضة شكلاً لعدم التزامها بالقيد الزمني المحدد للشكاوي.
 لو قدم الهلال شكواه في موعدها لطفق اعلامه بالحديث عنها صبيحة اليوم التالي مباشرة و لحق له حينها التبشير بإعادة المباراة.
 عيب الهلالاب أنهم يفترضون أن الآخرين (طراطير لابسين قنابير من الغباء)!!
 ماذا حدث بخصوص توصية اللجنة القانونية و شئون الاعضاء التابعة للاتحاد العام الموجهة لمجلس الادارة?
 هل صحح الأمين العام للاتحاد خطله السابق و قام بتوجيه التوصية لمجلس الادارة بدلاً عن رئيس الاتحاد شداد?
 هل تابع محمد جلال توصية لجنته أم اكتفي بتهديدات شداد حول القاء التوصية في سلة المهملات?
 هل سيعترف الاتحاد العام بنظام المريخ المهزلة و يتجاوز توصية لجنته القانونية التي تعتمد هذه الانظمة?
 مجلس الفشل قدم صوت شكر لاعضاء الجمعية الهزلية و تجاوز عن عدم اعتراف اي جهة بنظامه المضحك!!
 النظام اللقيط بلا أب.. فلا المفوضية اعترفت به و لا الاتحاد تبناه.
 هل سيظل ملعب المريخ بهذا القبح بدون أن تمتد اليه أيادي الاصلاح من مجلس الفشل؟
 هل سيتحول النظام الأساسي المهزلة لعصاة موسي و يعيد اخضرار و استواء ارضية الملعب؟
 قريباً سيعيف نجوم المريخ و جمهوره ملعبهم الذي كان في يوم ما ملء السمع و البصر.
 لن يصدق أحد أن هذا الملعب القبيح قد استضاف فاصلة مصر و الجزائر ذات يوم بأمرٍ مباشر من الفيفا.
 لن يصدق بلاتر عينيه و هو من زار الملعب في الأيام الخوالي.
 تدمير المريخ.. فني.. و معماري علي يد أفشل مجلس مريخي علي مرّ العصور و الأزمنة.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 اعادة المباراة في الأحلام فقط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب  السودان لكمال الاجسام يصل مدينة الفجيره بالامارات  للمشاركة في بطولة  كمال الاجسام. ووقعت شركة (بروتي ) عقدا لرعاية منتخب السودان البطوله  تنطلق الجمعه المقبله نتمني دعم كل السودانيين بالفجيرة لابطالنا  لتمثيل  الوطن خير تمثيل. 
 الاعبون هم :
   حسان سعيد (كمال اجسام )
 محمد ابوبكر (فيزك)
 نادر فيليب (فيزك )
 كل التوفيق ابطالنا âپ¦âپ©








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
    إسماعيل حسن 
     لن تسير وحدك يا مريخ..

* في حفظ الله ورعايته وصل أمس الأول النجم السوداني أحمد يونس.. وهو كما قلنا أمس؛ يلعب في أكاديمية (أولمبيا هارلم) الهولندية.. 
* وكذلك وصل النجم السوداني يس حامد فجر أمس.. وهو يلعب في الدوري الروماني.. وتم الحجز لهما في فندق الواحة..
* صحيح أنهما حظيا باستقبال رائع وكبير لحظة وصولهما.. وافردت لهما الصحف والقنوات مساحات مقدرة .. ولكن هذا بالطبع لا يعني أن بيديهما عصا موسى لينجحا من أول ظهور لهما بشعار السودان في مباراة ساتومي يوم الأربعاء المقبل  باستاد الهلال.. خاصة وأنها المباراة الأولى لهما مع المنتخب.. 
* وما النجاح إلا من عند الله..
* عموما سنكون سذجاً ولا نفهم في متطلبات كرة القدم، إذا استندنا في حكمنا على مستواهما؛ على  مباراة الأربعاء.. وشخصياً لو كنت مدرب المنتخب، لما فكرت في اشراكهما منذ البداية، حتى لا تتعلق كل الآمال عليهما فقط..
* يبدأ النجمان تدريباتهما مع الصقور اليوم الخميس.. ثم يومياً حتى التمرين الختامي يوم الثلاثاء القادم ، ليبلغ إجمالي التدريبات ستة فقط.. وهي بالتأكيد ليست كافية للانسجام واستيعاب الخطط..
* انظروا من حولنا إلى النجم الفرنسي غريزمان الذي كان هداف اتليتكو مدريد الإسباني، كيف يعاني هذا الموسم مع برشلونة، ويخفق في تقديم مستواه المعروف بسبب ما قاله بنفسه إنه لم ينسجم مع الفرقة بعد..
* وانظروا إلى البلجيكي هازارد الذي كان النجم الأول لتشيلسي، كيف يعاني مع فريقه الجديد ريال مدريد بسبب قصر فترته معه، وعدم انسجامه مع فرقته.. 
* حتى كريستيانو أفضل لاعب في العالم، لا يقدم حتى الآن مع فريقه الجديد يوفنتوس، نصف المستويات التي كان يقدمها مع فريقه السابق ريال مدريد.. 
* إذاً من الصعوبة بمكان، أن يتألق لاعب مع فريقه الجديد منذ أول أو ثاني أو خامس ظهور، مهما كانت موهبته ومهاراته.. 
* وإذاً .... دعونا نكون عقلانيين ولو مرة، ولا نتسرع في الحكم - سلباً أو إيجاباً - على النجمين أحمد يونس ويس حامد.. 
* أمام المنتخب في مجموعته الإفريقية ست مباريات أمام ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا وغانا بواقع مباراتين مع كل منتخب.. وهي بالتأكيد ستمنح النجمين بعض التأقلم... وقليلاً من الانسجام... والمعقول من استيعاب خطة المدرب.. أما مباراة الأربعاء فلن نتوقع فيها الكثير منهما... وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر الجماهير، حتى تضع في حساباتها هذه الحقيقة، يوم الأربعاء، ولا تتسرع في الحكم عليهما.. 

------------------
آخر السطور
------------------
* كم كان مؤسفاً أن نرى معظم مدرجات استاد المريخ خالية من الصفوة في مباراة الزعيم أمام الخرطوم الوطني أمس الأول.. 
* المشجعون الخلص الأوفياء للكيان، لا يتركون فريقهم بسبب مجلس إدارة.. أو بسبب اي شيء آخر.. 
* بدل تلك اللوحة الغريبة التي عرضتها فرقة الاولتراس يوم المباراة.. توقعت لوحة أخرى، فحواها (لن تسير وحدك يا مريخ)..
* ولكن في النهاية يُحمد لأعضائها أنهم حضروا، وعبّروا عن رأيهم بدون أن يغيبوا عن تشجيع الفريق.. ولكن ما عذر الذين غابوا إن لم تكن أعذارهم قاهرة ؟؟!!
* صحيح أن مجلس الإدارة أسوأ مجلس مرّ على المريخ.. وصحيح عندنا فيهو (مية رأي).. وصحيح وصحيح... ولكن هل يعني ذلك أن نبتعد عن الفريق ونتركه يسير وحده؟؟
* إذا فعلنا ذلك نبقى ما مريخاب.. وأخير عدمنا.. 
* المريخ هو الهواء الذي نتنفسه، فهل إذا اختلطت بهذا الهواء بعض الأتربة نتوقف عن التنفس؟؟
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادية فريد طوبيا 
  أول إمرأة تدخل مجلس إدارة ناد لكرة القدم فى السودان

 دخلت نادية فريد طوبيا كعضو لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب فى يناير 1965م ..  برئاسة بشير حسن بشير عقب ثورة أكتوبر المجيدة ..
 وهى ابنة الرياضى المعروف فريد طوبيا من أبناء الخرطوم بحرى و لعب كرة  القدم فى عدد من أندية العاصمة والاقاليم وحرس مرمى المريخ فى العام 1943م  كما حرس مرمى الهلال وترأس نادى المريخ عندما غاب السيد عبد الرحيم عثمان  صالح فى العام 1968م وكان فريد حينها نائباً للرئيس.
  نادية طوبيا نالت ثقة القاعدة المريخية ودخلت المجلس وكان لها شرف تكوين  أول سكرتارية للشئون النسوية ولعبت دوراً مهماً فى استقطاب النساء الى دخول  النادى والمشاركة فى المناشط المختلفة. ..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#مزمل ابوالقاسم

#عهد الكآبة

لم يعد تعثر المريخ على ملعبه (إن بقى له ملعب) يثير الإستغراب وتعادله مع حي العرب والخرطوم في قلب القلعة الحمراء توالياً موجع لأنصاره  لكنه متوقع لأن الفرقة الحمراء تلعب في ظروف قاسية بعد ان فقدت أميز مهاجميها  وأفضل محترفيها الأجانب ليتم تعويضهم بخوازيق عديمة الموهبة  ضعيفة المستوى  أتت بالصدف والمجاملات ومغامرات سوداكال وصحبه الفشلة  الذين ابتلوا المريخ بلاعبين من طينة ماماني ومايكل ونيلسون وغيرهم من عديمي القدرات..
المريخ الذي لعب له الحضري والنفطي وإيداهور وكليتشي وعلاء الزهرة وسعد عطية وباولينو وأبالو وجمال سالم وغيرهم من الأجانب المميزين الذين اضافوا إليه الكثير لم يضم اي اجنبي عليه القيمة منذ عامين كالحين  سجل فيهما مجلس الدمار الشامل من خفت مواهبهم وقلت اسعارهم من انصاف اللاعبين..
الغاني مايكل الذي لم يظهر في اي مباراة رسمية  ولم يقنع ثلاثة مدربين تعاقبوا على تدريبه في ستة اشهر يقف دليلاً على الطريقة المتخلفة التي يدار بها النادي  ويساس بها الفريق..
وفي ملف التدريب حدث ولاحرج ويكفي ماحدث لإبراهومة والجزائري آيت عبدالملك للتدليل على الطريقة العشوائية القميئة التي يساس بها ملف التدريب..
لم يعد في كشف الفريق مهاجم يعرف درب الشباك بعد ان فرطوا في بكري المدينة وباعوه بثمن بخص لأحد الأندية العراقية  كي يسددوا بثمنه بعض ديون سوداكال  الذي يلهو بأكبر وأعرق اندية السودان  ويتخذه وسيلة لتزجية وقته في سجنه الطويل عبر مجموعة من الإداريين الفاقدين للإرادة قبل القدرات..
نسألهم ونسأل معهم من يساندون هذا المجلس المشلع المفكك المفلس  هل يرضيكم ما يحدث لمريخكم من هوان ودمار؟..
هل هناك مريخابي تشبع قلبه بحب النجمة  وتعلقت مشاعره بعشق شعار الرجولة والفتوة يمكن ان يرضى للمريخ مايعانيه من خراب على يد أسوأ مجالس المريخ أداءً عبر التاريخ؟..
هل تكفي كراهية زيد  او الرغبة في مكايدة عبيد للبصم على حملة الدمار الشامل والتشليع التي يتعرض له الزعيم منذ ان جثم هذا المجلس على صدر النادي الكبير منذ عامين؟
يوم امس الأول بدأ المريخ غريباً في داره..
لا المستوى يشبه المريخ .. لا الملعب يليق بالمريخ ..
لا الحضور الجماهيري يتناسب مع شعبية اكثر اندية القارة جذباً للأنظار وخطفاً للأبصار..
اضمحل كل جميل في المريخ  وبدأ إستاده كئيباً بملعب مصفر النجيل يذخر بالرُقع والحفر  لايصلح للعب كرة القدم ومدرجات خاوية على عروشها تضم بضعة مئات من الأنصار وفريق قليل الحيلة ضعيف الأداء  عاجز عن الإجادة  وفاشل في تشكيل اي خطورة على مرمى الخصم ناهيك عن تحريك النتيجة بالتسجيل..
فقد الفريق قوة دفعه القديمة تدريجياً  وإبتعد عن المنافسة على الصدارة وبات فقدانه للنقاط لايثير الإستغراب  وتلك محصلة طبيعية ومتوقعة لأداء مجلس فقير مادياً ومفلس فكرياً يتوهم بعض اعضائه ان كثر الجعجعة في وسائل الإعلام يمكن ان تقنع الناس بانهم ناجحون في إدارة اكبر اندية السودان..
أدى المريخ آخر مباراتين بتوليفة وطنية صرفة  لأن أجانبه الثلاثة لايستحقون إرتداء شعاره لتواضع مستوياتهم..
لن نفرط في لوم الفارس جمال ابو عنجة  مع اننا اخذنا عليه تبديله الغريب لسيف تيري  المهاجم الوحيد المتخصص في الفريق لمصلحة شبل ضعيف التجربة قبل نهاية المباراة بثلث ساعة بوجود السماني الذي توقف عن البث لإنتهاء الوقود..
مثل هذا التبديل يمكن ان يتم في آخر دقيقة من زمن المباراة  تنفيذاً للائحة متخلفة يتوهم من وضعها ان اللاعب الذي يبلغ عشرين عاماً من العمر مصنف بين الصغار!..
لو دفع جمال بالنعسان مكان السماني او احد لاعبي المحور سعياً لتحريك النتيجة لقبلنا فعله لأن إستبداله لسيف تيري قضى على آخر آمال المريخ في التسجيل..
مع ذلك نقول ان كيغان معذور  ففريقه يخلو من المحترفين المميزين  ويفتقر الى المهاجمين الهدافين بدرجة تدفعه الى توظيف رمضان في قلب الهجوم..
الإصرار على إشراك شلش بديلاً في كل المباريات غير مجدي  بدليل انه عجز عن فعل اي شئ في كل المباريات الأخيرة  لتواضع قدراته وضعف مستواه  والنعسان بكل المآخذ المحسوبة عليه افضل منه بكثير..
المصيبة تبدو في ان سوء الأداء وضعف النتائج مرشحان للإستمرار  تبعاً لفقدان الفريق لكل مقومات التفوق   والحال قد يزداد سوءاً إذا فقد الفريق نجومه مطلقي السراح في فترة الإنتقالات المقبلة وذلك امر وارد الحدوث تبعاً لفقر المجلس مادياً وإدارياً  وبخل مموله الأول سوداكال..
الحال يغني عن السؤال والأوضاع ستتدهور اكثر ما دام مجلس الدمار يعتبر إجازة النظام الأساسي بالتحايل على اللوائح وإزدراء القوانين والإستخفاف بأعضاء النادي وكباره هدفه الأول والأخير ..
كان الله في عون جماهير المريخ المحزونة ولا عزاء لأنصار الخراب .. رعاة ثقافة الكراهية الذين يعتبرون إقصاء خصومهم غاية الغايات  حتى لو كلفهم الأمر الرقص على جثة المريخ  والإحتفال برفاته مثلما فعلوا يوم جمعية العبث العمومية ..

آخر الحقائــــــــق

بات ملعب المريخ اخطر عليه من خصومه  لأنه لايصلح للعب كرة القدم..
نجيل الملعب المصفر وحفره ومطباته تمثل وصمة عار في وجه مجلس الدمار..
هل عجز البصري (مدير الإستاد) عن تحسين حال النجيل؟..
نناشد ابناء المريخ من المهندسين الزراعيين لمساعدته على تحسين وضع النجيل الذي صارت رقعه اكثر من اصله..
ضاعت المجهودات القديمة التي بذلها شباب قروب الجار لإعمار الدار هباءً منثوراً لأنها لم تجد من يحافظ عليها ..
مرافق الإستاد متدهورة لأن المجلس لا يمتلك ما ينفقه على صيانتها..
نسأل مدير النادي  اين موقع الحوكمة والمؤسسية من الخراب الذي عم الديار الحمراء في هذا العهد الكئيب..
اصاب الإنهيار كل شئ في المريخ .. بوجود مجموعة من رعاة ثقافة الكراهية حول مجلس الخراب الشامل..
من ساندوا هذا المجلس الهزيل مع تمام علمهم بإفتقاره الى ابسط مقومات إدارة النادي يتحملون معه مسئولية التدهور الذي اصاب المريخ في كل شئ..
رئيس عاجز عن معالجة مشاكله الشخصية كيف يُعهد به لقيادة أكبر أندية السودان؟..
لم أستغرب مطالبته لأحد كبار المسئولين بمعالجة مشاكله القانونية كشرط لازم للتخلي عن قيادة النادي..
طُلب منه ان يقدم إستقالته ويسحب اتباعه من المجلس فرد عليه قائلاً (حلو لي مشاكلي بستقيل)!..
واضح انه اخذ المريخ رهينة كي يستخدمه في معالجة المشاكل القانونية التي يواجهها منذ سنوات ..
في إتحاد الدمار تجددت الفضائح بإنفاق مبلغ ضخم من الدولارات على مشاركة مدفوعة القيمة من الفيفا!..
وكالعادة كان احد المستفيدين من الدولارات المنهوبة المستشار المدلل لرئيس الإتحاد!..
تمييز شداد لموظف مزوراتي فاسد تخطى كل الحدود  أصبح مثيراً للشكوك والشبهات ..
طالبوه بإرجاع الدولارات فرفض ورد عليهم قائلاً : ( القال ليكم ادوني نثرية منو)؟..
دخل ابوجبل على شداد وأطلعه على الخطاب الوارد من الفيفا حول خصم كلفة الكورسات من رصيد الإتحاد السوداني لدى الفيفا  وأخبره ان مازن وحلمي نالا نثرية مزدوجة فرفض الإستماع إليه  ودافع عن المستشار الفاسد بقوة..
وجه إثنان من نواب رئيس الإتحاد الأمين العام بتحريك إجراءات قانونية ضد مازن ابو سن في نيابة المال العام  لكن رئيس الإتحاد رفض الإجراء وحمى الفاسد كالعادة..
طبيعي ان يدافع الفاسد عن فاسد مثله طالما انه رضى بأن يوحد ذمته الماليه معه..
ليست المرة الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة ..
الفساد ممتد لتمكين الأقارب من الإشراف على تشييد منشآت الإتحاد..
إنتظرونا فما زال في الجعبة الكثير المثير الخطر من قصص الفساد المستشري في اتحاد الفساد العام..
مازالت المدام متحكرة على السوناتا السوداء ومتمتعة بدولارات الإتحاد..
نكتة الموسم  منح زوجته عشرين الف دولار وإختصها بسيارة مملوكة للإتحاد ويسدد فاتورة هاتفه من اموال الإتحاد  ويصين سيارته الشخصية على حساب الإتحاد ويدفع كلفة وقود السيارة التي خصصها لزوجته من اموال الإتحاد ثم يقول : اعمل متطوعاً لخدمة الكرة السودانية بلا مقابل!..
إذا لم تستح فأصنع ماتشاء..
آخر خبر : مش كده يا إبتسام..ى.
*

----------

